# wie kann das wasser aufgehärtet werden?



## imo-greif (12. Sep. 2004)

hallo,
wer hat erfahrungen mit der aufhärtung (kh) von wasser in einem koiteich gesammelt.
es gibt von der fa söll ein produkt, das ich in der vergangenheit benutzt habe.-leider nicht ganz billig-
die starken niederschläge in diesem jahr haben dem wasser nicht gerade gut getan. meine wasserwerte sind alle ok und wenn ich mich mit koifreunden unterhalte wären sie zufrieden wenn ihre so wären.
das problem liefert ein koi. er verliert seine farben. bei der zugabe von koistabil kann man nach einiger zeit sehen das die farbzeichnung wieder kräftiger wird. calciumcarbonat-schlämmkreide oder natriumhydrogencarbonat könnten dieses problem beheben.
was meint ihr
danke
gruss michael


----------



## lars (13. Sep. 2004)

hi.....

als erstes wie hoch ist den dein KH und GH ???


in japan legen die züchter einen sack muschelkalk in ihre filteranlagen, denn auch dort herrscht zu weiches wasser !
ebenso kannst du auch gartenkalk verwenden, wenn da kein düngemittelzusatz inne ist !!
du kannst auch mit so genannten löschkalk bzw. brandtkalk arbeiten. hier ist aba extreme vorsicht geboten !!!!!!

gruß lars


----------



## karsten. (13. Sep. 2004)

Hallo

schließe mich meinem Vorredner an   8) 
und






ich rate  , das Aufhärten so erfolgen sollte
dass  man bei Bedarf wieder "zurück" kann  
was bei den "Pulvermischungen" nur bedingt möglich ist.
kurzfristig könnte man ev. Leitungswasser nachfüllen 
(bei uns 18°dH,>25°GH)

ich halte keine Koi  ..
und fülle nur mit Regenwasser auf
dabei halte ich auf die Art schon seit Jahren konstant
zwischen
5-7°KH und 10-13°GH  bei 7,2-7,4 Ph 

was MEIN Wunschmileu ist
(einschließlich ausreichendem Puffervermögen)

schönen Tag


----------



## imo-greif (13. Sep. 2004)

hallo,
danke für eure versuchte hilfe.
der ph liegt bei 7,4 und die kh bei 5-6.
ich möchte die kh auf etwa 8 anheben. über die muschelkalksäcke in japan
habe ich schon einiges gelesen. wo bekommt man aber muschelkak her?
dünge oder brandkalk ist mir zu gefährlich.
gruss michael


----------



## lars (13. Sep. 2004)

wenn dein KH bei 5-6 liegt würde ich sagen


ruhe ausstrahlen ;-)


mehr brauchst du nicht tun !!!


----------



## imo-greif (14. Sep. 2004)

hallo lars,
deine meinung ist von der sache her schon nicht schlecht.
nur wirkt sich die kh auf die farben der fische aus  - nicht bei allen!
ich habe einen "japaner" der nur noch ganz flaue farben hat.
er war als ich ihn kaufte ein ganz schickes tier  aber jetzt....
zwischenzeitlich hatte ich ja mit koi-stabil experimentiert und nachdem 
die kh gestiegen ist, waren am schwanzansatz, hinter dem kopf und
am ansatz der rückenflosse kräftige farbänderungen zu verzeichnen.
der anhaltende regen in den  vergangenen monaten hat aber  wieder den alten zustand hergestellt.
gruss michael


----------

